# Sig Romeo 5



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Anybody shoot a Sig Romeo5 red dot on their rifle? If so what do you think of it?


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Mine is new so my experience is limited. 

It’s mounted on a break barrel 22 cal air rifle. I like it fine! Size weight function all good. Excellent price and the build quality is decent. 

I got it as a backup to my aimpoint PRO and haven’t had the chance to shoot with it on an AR yet.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Looking for a budget red dot for my budget (PSA) rifle.


MikeTango said:


> Mine is new so my experience is limited.
> 
> It's mounted on a break barrel 22 cal air rifle. I like it fine! Size weight function all good. Excellent price and the build quality is decent.
> 
> I got it as a backup to my aimpoint PRO and haven't had the chance to shoot with it on an AR yet.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

I paid $149 and feel it was money well spent. I like that it takes a common battery and is simple to operate. The motion sensor power on/off works like a charm. I don’t like the lens covers it comes with. Haven’t looked at other options but it’s no big deal. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm curious as well. Planned on putting a couple on my AR pistols with backup irons co witnessed. If the lakes ever thaw out.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I picked up the "X" version on Woot for $145 a while back and it's currently occupying the top rail of my AR.
I took it to the range a month ago to sight it in, and had zero issues.
The dot is not precise enough for distance shooting (too much glow when fully illuminated), but once it was sighted in, it was dead on every time without being affected by recoil. My uncle went with me, and had gone the cheaper route (Chinese knockoff from Amazon). Neither he or the range master could sight that Chinese POS in to save their life. Every shot sent the dot bouncing.

There are two models of the Romeo5, and I would strongly encourage finding the most recent one ("X" model: SOR52101). The difference is obvious when you see it. The new one has a screw cap on the front under the lens where you insert the bog standard AAA battery which SIG claims will last 50K hours due to the sleep function. It also has no thumb turrets to twist, but instead slotted screws that are recessed. That might be a negative for you, but it's a way to tell the older style (SOR52001) apart from the newer (SOR52101).
The newer one is a bit more expensive, in general. (~50-70 dollar difference)
IPX7 waterproof rated and impact resistant. I banged on it a few times to half-heartedly test that, and it made no difference.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks bro, appreciate it.


Kauboy said:


> I picked up the "X" version on Woot for $145 a while back and it's currently occupying the top rail of my AR.
> I took it to the range a month ago to sight it in, and had zero issues.
> The dot is not precise enough for distance shooting (too much glow when fully illuminated), but once it was sighted in, it was dead on every time without being affected by recoil. My uncle went with me, and had gone the cheaper route (Chinese knockoff from Amazon). Neither he or the range master could sight that Chinese POS in to save their life. Every shot sent the dot bouncing.
> 
> ...


----------

